# Popular Myths About Your Car Battery – Busted!



## anthonybarnes5485 (4 mo ago)

An automobile, such as a car, is a vast subject to cover. But, there are some components that need to be taken care of properly. Among others, the battery is a critical yet ignored part of your vehicle under the hood.

The car's battery offers a consistent power flow to keep the car’s engine in good working order.

Additionally, the battery powers a number of essential parts of your car, including the air conditioner, power windows, power steering, and ECU, among many others.

Simply put, one of the most important components of your car is the battery, which you must maintain correctly to keep it in good condition.

However, people may not be aware of the care their car’s battery needs. But, there might be a number of myths floating around us. So it becomes necessary to clarify the myth about the car battery.

*You Cannot Predict When the Battery Is Going To Die*

It is a complete myth as the battery starts to show signs as it approaches the end of its lifespan. A delay in engine crank when attempting to start your car overnight is a serious red flag. Everything depends on how you interpret it.

Despite this, an about-to-die battery has polluted terminals. There are always signs of corrosion, such as a white or blue substance around the terminals.

Apart from that, your vehicle’s headlights always illuminate dimly, especially when a vehicle is not in starting condition.

There are numerous indicators that will let you know when your car's battery is truly dead. The best option is to go for an inspection by a professional to clarify the doubt.

*A Failed Car Start Is Due To a Dead Battery*

However, an outdated battery is a major reason behind a failed start. But it is not a single cause. There are a whole lot of mechanical and electrical issues that might be the culprit behind a starting struggle.

A malfunctioning alternator, spark plugs, or problems with fuel delivery could be the reason a car won't start. But if the battery is brand new, you should be aware of these problems.

Besides, it's also possible that the battery is still functional and merely needs cleaning. The cables won't be able to receive electricity if the battery terminals are corroded.

Although there are methods for cleaning the terminals, Service My Car is a great alternative if you require professional assistance.

Additionally, you can grease the battery terminals to prevent corrosion and maintain the integrity of the battery.

*Jump-Starts Can Extend the Battery Life*

A jump-start always proves to be a great solution, especially in case of an emergency. But, it should only be used in case of an emergency.

This is a pure myth that jump-starts are valuable to a dying battery and can extend its life.

On the contrary, a jump-start might be harmful to the alternator if you apply it to a dying battery. A battery might work for you while powering a vehicle to start, but it surely kills the alternator.

There are other components that need constant power. A weak battery does not sustain these demands for a long time, and it remains undercharged. Here, the alternator has to come into action in providing more current to the battery regularly.

When a battery dies, a jump start should always be performed as a last resort. If you are searching for the best Audi Service, Service My Car provides you free pickup and delivery plus full car servicing at the nearest service center.
* 
Hot Weather Is More Favourable Than Cold for A Battery*

Normal variance of weather is not a big deal for a battery's health, but conditions might get detrimental if a car battery goes under extreme temperatures.

In the case of higher temperatures, the battery experiences the evaporation of the electrolyte solution that is necessary to hold the current. However, many people try to compensate for this loss with normal water. But, it is not the right remedy as it might contain impurities.

On the other hand, the extreme cold hampers the battery’s capacity to provide full power. This is quite visible in form of delayed cranking in winter.

*There Is No Need to Check the Maintenance-Free Battery*

Today's batteries have undergone numerous improvements, and many manufacturers claim that their batteries won't require any maintenance for the duration of their lifespan.

All automobile batteries require routine inspection and upkeep, which includes clearing the terminals of corrosive build-up and checking to see that the battery is snugly seated inside its accommodation.

It is worthwhile to inspect a battery frequently, and if you do not understand, an expert should be on-board.

Yet, a car battery can survive its lifespan very comfortably without opting for a car battery replacement, but there should be a proper car.

However, it is also the driving habits of a driver that impact the life and quality of a vehicle’s car battery.

Particularly when it comes to expensive items like your car, a little information would be a blessing while saving a tonne of money in terms of car repair.

_Advertising URL removed_.
Hoggy.


----------



## Beryl (3 mo ago)

A cheap multimeter will give an idea of your battery health. I’ve never understood all their functions but I’ve always had one kicking about the house to test any battery and just simple continuity tests from bulbs to my hifi.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Beryl said:


> A cheap multimeter will give an idea of your battery health. I’ve never understood all their functions but I’ve always had one kicking about the house to test any battery and just simple continuity tests from bulbs to my hifi.


Hi, Volts are not always a true indication of a battery capacity, but a multimeter is always useful for other things, continuity of fuses etc as you stated.
Hoggy.


----------

